# When did you get excited about baby?



## ssamantha

So, for those of you who had completely unplanned pregnancies, when did you finally start getting excited about it? I'm asking specifically about unplanned pregnancies because I would think someone who planned their baby would be excited from the start. Anyone can feel free to comment. I just see so many of you who are so happy and positive about your babies and I feel like I'll never get there. Did it take you a while to accept your pregnancy and get excited about it? Is there something wrong with me if I never really feel happy or excited over this baby?


----------



## amygwen

I started getting excited around 18 weeks or so when I found out the sex, it just felt so much more realistic when I knew it would be a boy. Plus at 18 weeks I told my boss which took a big weight off my shoulders. When I was 24 weeks I found out my LO would be born with a cleft lip which really broke my heart, I really regret feeling this way now, but I hated being pregnant when I found that out and started not being excited anymore. I probably felt completely happy about pregnancy at 32 weeks. Then at like 36 weeks I felt like a swollen whale and start hating being pregnant again LOL. But you will feel happy about it eventually, I'm not sure how far along you are, but as you get further along you start having more scans, feeling kicks, etc.. you'll love it!


----------



## snowfia

There's nothing wrong with you at all, it's perfectly normal, pregnancy hormones are just annoying :L
I felt excited when i first found out because it hadn't actually hit me that i was gonna be a mum. But from about 12 weeks onwards, after the first scan, i was so scared and not exactly excited. I hated talking about it and just wanted to forget about it, obviously i knew it wouldn't go away, and i didn't want it to, but i was terrified. 

Until about 23 weeks i felt so lonely and down all the time about it, but now I do feel excited, but still have my depressed days where i cry over everything and just want to be on my own.
It's all normal though. I'm sure you'll start feeling better soon :hugs: x


----------



## qwerry

i got excited when i got my first ultra sound because i saw my baby, i saw movement and i heard LO's heart beat and it was the most special thing in the world i couldn't even describe how i felt , but when you leave that room with just a picture of your baby to last you weeks it really kills the excitement and for weeks after that i didn't feel pregnant( just looked fat no bump, no movement , no baby items bought) so i just felt like a normal teen again but now the excitement is back because it's getting closer to my gender scan and i get to see my little baby again, i have some stuff bought and im getting bigger,it's all so exciting because it is becoming real.
It doesn't make you a bad person atall that you aren't excited, trust me when you lay eyes on the screen your heart will just melt i swear it is so amazing :flow:


----------



## ssamantha

amygwen said:


> I started getting excited around 18 weeks or so when I found out the sex, it just felt so much more realistic when I knew it would be a boy. Plus at 18 weeks I told my boss which took a big weight off my shoulders. When I was 24 weeks I found out my LO would be born with a cleft lip which really broke my heart, I really regret feeling this way now, but I hated being pregnant when I found that out and started not being excited anymore. I probably felt completely happy about pregnancy at 32 weeks. Then at like 36 weeks I felt like a swollen whale and start hating being pregnant again LOL. But you will feel happy about it eventually, I'm not sure how far along you are, but as you get further along you start having more scans, feeling kicks, etc.. you'll love it!

Maybe part of my problem is that I haven't gone to the doctor yet, I haven't had a scan, part of me feels like it isn't real at all. I don't know.


----------



## ssamantha

qwerry said:


> i got excited when i got my first ultra sound because i saw my baby, i saw movement and i heard LO's heart beat and it was the most special thing in the world i couldn't even describe how i felt , but when you leave that with just a picture of your baby to last you weeks it really kills the excitement and for weeks after that i didn't feel pregnant( just looked fat no bump, no movement , no baby items bought) so i just felt like a normal teen again but now the excitement is back because it's getting closer to my gender scan and i get to see my little baby again, i have some stuff bought and im getting bigger,it's all so exciting because it is becoming real.
> It doesn't make you a bad person atall that you aren't excited, trust me when you lay eyes on the screen your heart will just melt i swear it is so amazing :flow:

I'd be okay if I could just feel normal, but I just think about the baby all the time. All of my thoughts are negative though, which is my main concern. I'd be glad if I could just feel neutral, but I'm just so upset about it all the time.


----------



## Mb2012

I think I got really excited about the baby when I hit 19 weeks and found out she was a girl, sure I was excited the first time I saw her but like a PP said it felt like it was more realistic that I was actually pregnant. I still have my off days when I wonder if I'm doing the right thing for her and fear creeps in and I think the worst and my excitement crashes but for the most part I'm excited, I get even more excited when I get to buy things for her it just makes me realize even more that I'm pregnant.

Being excited over the baby will come as time goes on you have seeing your baby for the first time to be excited over, hearing it's heartbeat, feeling those first flutters, finding out the gender, feeling actual kicks and plenty other things. It's an exciting process but everyone gets excited at different times. If you think the way you're feeling is wrong (I honestly don't) maybe express your concerns with your doctor when you go in.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Friday when I felt my first flutter :happydance:

xxx


----------



## qwerry

ssamantha said:


> qwerry said:
> 
> 
> i got excited when i got my first ultra sound because i saw my baby, i saw movement and i heard LO's heart beat and it was the most special thing in the world i couldn't even describe how i felt , but when you leave that with just a picture of your baby to last you weeks it really kills the excitement and for weeks after that i didn't feel pregnant( just looked fat no bump, no movement , no baby items bought) so i just felt like a normal teen again but now the excitement is back because it's getting closer to my gender scan and i get to see my little baby again, i have some stuff bought and im getting bigger,it's all so exciting because it is becoming real.
> It doesn't make you a bad person atall that you aren't excited, trust me when you lay eyes on the screen your heart will just melt i swear it is so amazing :flow:
> 
> I'd be okay if I could just feel normal, but I just think about the baby all the time. All of my thoughts are negative though, which is my main concern. I'd be glad if I could just feel neutral, but I'm just so upset about it all the time.Click to expand...

alot of unplanned pregnancies feel like that, you feel like this is a burden on your life, you are goig to have no life ect you resent the pregnancy but im telling you hunnie when you see that baby you will think to yourself " what the hell was i thinking, this isn't a burden this is my little miracle".
I know its hard thinking about it now thinking this wasn't part of the plan but it will get better and if it doesn't there is always other options - adoption.
If you feel like that there is other options, i couldnt personally do it but i admire people who can it's amazing. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Well mine was planned but hope you don't mind me commenting. I got excited yesterday finding out she was a girl :flower:


----------



## qwerry

Amber4 said:


> Well mine was planned but hope you don't mind me commenting. I got excited yesterday finding out she was a girl :flower:

congratulations on you're little girl :flower:


----------



## ssamantha

qwerry said:


> ssamantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwerry said:
> 
> 
> i got excited when i got my first ultra sound because i saw my baby, i saw movement and i heard LO's heart beat and it was the most special thing in the world i couldn't even describe how i felt , but when you leave that with just a picture of your baby to last you weeks it really kills the excitement and for weeks after that i didn't feel pregnant( just looked fat no bump, no movement , no baby items bought) so i just felt like a normal teen again but now the excitement is back because it's getting closer to my gender scan and i get to see my little baby again, i have some stuff bought and im getting bigger,it's all so exciting because it is becoming real.
> It doesn't make you a bad person atall that you aren't excited, trust me when you lay eyes on the screen your heart will just melt i swear it is so amazing :flow:
> 
> I'd be okay if I could just feel normal, but I just think about the baby all the time. All of my thoughts are negative though, which is my main concern. I'd be glad if I could just feel neutral, but I'm just so upset about it all the time.Click to expand...
> 
> alot of unplanned pregnancies feel like that, you feel like this is a burden on your life, you are goig to have no life ect you resent the pregnancy but im telling you hunnie when you see that baby you will think to yourself " what the hell was i thinking, this isn't a burden this is my little miracle".
> I know its hard thinking about it now thinking this wasn't part of the plan but it will get better and if it doesn't there is always other options - adoption.
> If you feel like that there is other options, i couldnt personally do it but i admire people who can it's amazing. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. I hope you're right. I don't think any other options are right for me, but at the same time I sort of feel forced into this.


----------



## ssamantha

Amber4 said:


> Well mine was planned but hope you don't mind me commenting. I got excited yesterday finding out she was a girl :flower:

Oh no, anyone can comment. I edited my first post. I know many people who planned their pregnancies aren't necessarily in the same situation as me and probably wouldn't feel the same, but everyone's free to post.


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'm really excited some days, and others I don't feel negative about the pregnancy, more like impatient because I want to feel kicks and know the gender.. And some days its hard because I get excited about my bump/let :haha: or names or hearing the heart beat and OH says something stupid like "you seem really happy that this happened" which isn't fair I think :(


----------



## ssamantha

KiwiMOM said:


> I'm really excited some days, and others I don't feel negative about the pregnancy, more like impatient because I want to feel kicks and know the gender.. And some days its hard because I get excited about my bump/let :haha: or names or hearing the heart beat and OH says something stupid like "you seem really happy that this happened" which isn't fair I think :(

I'm just the opposite. I'm not looking forward to kicks, knowing the gender, scans, all that stuff. I'm not happy about any of it, not looking forward to any of it, nothing. I just wish it'd go away. I know I'm bieng such a downer and so many of you seem so happy. I don't mean bring the mood down or anything, but lately I've just been wondering if I'll ever start to feel any of the good feelings many of you girls have.

I'm sorry your OH makes those comments. I don't know much about your story. I take it he isn't really happy about it at all?


----------



## amygwen

ssamantha said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I started getting excited around 18 weeks or so when I found out the sex, it just felt so much more realistic when I knew it would be a boy. Plus at 18 weeks I told my boss which took a big weight off my shoulders. When I was 24 weeks I found out my LO would be born with a cleft lip which really broke my heart, I really regret feeling this way now, but I hated being pregnant when I found that out and started not being excited anymore. I probably felt completely happy about pregnancy at 32 weeks. Then at like 36 weeks I felt like a swollen whale and start hating being pregnant again LOL. But you will feel happy about it eventually, I'm not sure how far along you are, but as you get further along you start having more scans, feeling kicks, etc.. you'll love it!
> 
> Maybe part of my problem is that I haven't gone to the doctor yet, I haven't had a scan, part of me feels like it isn't real at all. I don't know.Click to expand...

Oh yeah I'm sure. I found out I was pregnant when I was 14 weeks along (I had regular periods, no feeling I was pregnant or anything except for the sickness) and even when I saw the positive pregnancy test, it never really hit me because I didn't think I was THAT far along. Either way, it was so much fun going to the appointments, it made it a lot more realistic after that. I'm sure once you start doing these things it will feel more realistic!


----------



## Quiche94

When i heard the heartbeat for the first time :flower:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

I neva got excited about my pregnancy until I had my 1st scan at 14weeks and I've been excited ever since expesh since I started feeling LO kick at 18weeks but when I first found out I was pregnant I was feeling how you are but dw I'm sure you'll feel better as soon as you have you're 1st scan and get to see you're LO :hugs:


----------



## trinaestella

at 20 weeks I think I really got excited because I knew she was going to be a little girl and that's what I alwaaays wanted. :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My pregnancy was not exactly planned either but I did feel quite excited when I found out.. although it was mixed emotions! I think it is for a lot of people. I definitely became more excited at 20 weeks, finding out the sex which meant I felt a lot closer to my baby knowing it was a 'he' and meant I could picture him better, oh and start buying cute outfits etc!  

Don't worry hun, it will get better. It just happens at different times for different people. I still have some dark moments where I feel awful but I try and think positive thoughts about how I'm going to have a beautiful baby and how there's no point being sad because it was meant to be and it's happening so I may as well be happy about it and look forward to having a beautiful baby boy. You'll be fine, excitement will come :) xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have always wanted a baby so I was happy, but at the sometimes I still wonder about things.


----------



## ssamantha

I was just thinking that maybe I'm also distressed because I've spent so much time and energy hiding it from everyone. I haven't even told my best friend. My parents just found out. Maybe once it's more out in the open I will learn to cope with it better.


----------



## krys

Mine was completely unplanned (I was on the pill), but I was excited as soon as I found out! I was scared, but SO excited. I woke up smiling the next morning.


----------



## x__amour

From the beginning really! :flow:


----------



## KiwiMOM

ssamantha said:


> KiwiMOM said:
> 
> 
> I'm really excited some days, and others I don't feel negative about the pregnancy, more like impatient because I want to feel kicks and know the gender.. And some days its hard because I get excited about my bump/let :haha: or names or hearing the heart beat and OH says something stupid like "you seem really happy that this happened" which isn't fair I think :(
> 
> I'm just the opposite. I'm not looking forward to kicks, knowing the gender, scans, all that stuff. I'm not happy about any of it, not looking forward to any of it, nothing. I just wish it'd go away. I know I'm bieng such a downer and so many of you seem so happy. I don't mean bring the mood down or anything, but lately I've just been wondering if I'll ever start to feel any of the good feelings many of you girls have.
> 
> I'm sorry your OH makes those comments. I don't know much about your story. I take it he isn't really happy about it at all?Click to expand...

I had a couple days early pregnancy where I just stayed in bed crying about how everything would change and on occasion when there were parties at my flat I'd get upset because my time for that is over, it's gotten heaps better though.. I guess to really answer your question I had a positive outlook about my pregnancy as soon as I knew my Mom would support me and I wouldn't have to do it alone even if my OH decided he didn't want anything to do with us.. as soon as I knew this baby was really going to be "mine" I guess I fell in love.

The day I found out I cried in bed for a few hours with OH stroking my hair and he said "we can't have a baby Liv, if you decide to go ahead with this pregnancy and raise this baby I won't have anything to do with you" and although he says "it feels right" now the only time I've really seen him be happy about it was at our 12 week scan. But I know he'll come round and the grandparents are all happy about it now that they know we'll be ok.. his Mum's been a huge influence on him. 

Hang in there, it will take time but it will work out :hugs:


----------



## Ashleii15

Well people started knowing around 26 weeks. I started getting excited around 30+ weeks, along with my boyfriend. We got to see our son on ultrasound at 30 weeks  I am now 33+1 weeks. ^_^ Soooo excited!!!!!!


----------



## ashleypauline

i got excited in the beginning, then i had complications and i felt really down and i hated it. Then i saw bean at 11 weeks on ultrasound spazzing and i was like omg thats my child and i got excited again. Then it hit me that i was going to be a mom and i got scared again. But today i felt first flutters and i think i am finally completely happy!


----------



## NewMommy17

Gender Scan And first Flutters I felt like she was trying to send mommy a message


----------



## Elizax

I got properly excited when we found out the gender, looking at all the little boys clothes, trainers etc... it's so fun and exciting picking out little boys outfits :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

My pregnancy was planned, but honestly, even people who plan their pregnancies get scared! I was very excited from the day I found out... but I still had days where I was just conflicted with mixed emotions. I couldn't really enjoy my pregnancy until I told everyone. I kept it a secret (except for my mom, DH & best friend) until I was 15 weeks. It was such a relief after everyone knew! I didn't have to worry so much, ya know?

Hearing the heartbeat, seeing scans, feeling kicks.... It's all just so magical. :cloud9:


----------

